# My pet rainbow lorikeet :D



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Just kidding, these guys are regular visitor at my back door. Some times they eve come inside, or tap at the kitchen window when I'm not in my room.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I love lorikeets and rosellas. My nan and pa have so many species of parrots up at their farm as they are right near national park and have 300 odd acres of pristine untouched bush. 

We had a pair of lorikeets trying to build a nest in the hollow of our cut-down gum but the stupid myna birds chased them off. 

How long have you been feeding them as they look pretty tame?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think they're pretty familiar with people in the neighbourhood. I only feed them once eery half a year when I come home. They always stop by to see if someone's there to feed them. one is shyer than the other.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

They're beautiful birds. I wish we had those flying around here but we only see them in pet stores.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

In the last house we lived in, our neighbour had fed these birds twice a day for around 10 years. So there was about 300 of them all over the yard and fence 6 am and 6pm (along with cockatoos, galahs, crows, magpies, the inevitable mynahs and pigeons, etc etc) . Which was nice because they are pretty, but boy are they --noisy-- little birds! We got used to shouting over the din after a while, but it made phone calls interesting. I once told an annoying telephone canvasser that I was sorry, but i had to go because my house was currently being attacked by birds, just like in the movie, aahhhh! :lol: And then hung up mid-sentence.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO 300, I wouldn't be able to stand that.
Imagine.... 600 globules of bird poop a day, everyday for 10 years oO


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

what? Those are such pretty birds! Did someone release them and they were once pets? They seem to be not naturally from NYC


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!
Parrots are my passion, you have some beautiful birds that visit you....you're so lucky! I'd be lucky if even a pigeon came to call at my bird feeder.
Though we have many tame chickadees, cardinals, goldfinches, purple finches, house finches, and wrens that pay visits.
Many more birds are here, though.
I especially love Red Winged Blackbirds.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Laki said:


> what? Those are such pretty birds! Did someone release them and they were once pets? They seem to be not naturally from NYC


NYC have breeding populations of quaker parrots

http://www.brooklynparrots.com/


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Pretty sure the OP is in Australia still where these birds are quite common.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

PaintingPintos said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> Parrots are my passion, you have some beautiful birds that visit you....you're so lucky! I'd be lucky if even a pigeon came to call at my bird feeder.
> Though we have many tame chickadees, cardinals, goldfinches, purple finches, house finches, and wrens that pay visits.
> Many more birds are here, though.
> I especially love Red Winged Blackbirds.


The RW Blackbirds are my favorite too. We get a bunch of them every spring and summer. I love their distinct song.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Aus said:


> In the last house we lived in, our neighbour had fed these birds twice a day for around 10 years. So there was about 300 of them all over the yard and fence 6 am and 6pm (along with cockatoos, galahs, crows, magpies, the inevitable mynahs and pigeons, etc etc) . Which was nice because they are pretty, but boy are they --noisy-- little birds! We got used to shouting over the din after a while, but it made phone calls interesting. I once told an annoying telephone canvasser that I was sorry, but i had to go because my house was currently being attacked by birds, just like in the movie, aahhhh! :lol: And then hung up mid-sentence.


That is hysterical :rofl:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I liked birds too D: except as a kid I didn't really know how to look after them. There was once when we did have a orphaned dove that we raised until it could just manage to fly. 
Then one day, as it was practicing, it flew into the neighbor's yard where the two great noisy dogs they kept in there promptly devoured it. I had nightmares about my poor dove for almost an entire month...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

That bird is stunning...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I swear these guys are like cat. like the whole... you are my human thing. one of these fellows tried to eat my camera, and when I pushed him away with a finger, not only would he stubbornly not budge an inch, but also bit the offending finger D< 

You should have seen these guys fight off those cockatoos!

Today's dish is... sunflower seeds.

































yesterday was...part honey soup :O


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want one


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lolol, I think you need a special permit to keep these in Australia.

I just found out today that they're.... 
totally pettable!!!


----------

